
Google book-scanning project legal, says U.S. appeals court - cpymchn
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/16/us-google-books-idUSKCN0SA1S020151016
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10399854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10399854)

